

Cyber armies are gearing up in the cold war of the web - rudenoise
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2009/jun/25/cybercrime-nato-cold-war
A major online attack could bring a country to its knees. Nato's hawks back a strategy that threatens cybergeddon
======
tptacek
Wake me when one of these stories has something interesting or actionable to
say. Obama or not, China or not, Web 2.0 or not, people have been writing this
exact same story since 1994.

~~~
TrevorJ
I would point out that, during the cold war, we never got bombed and yet years
later many interesting and fascinating stories about close calls, spies and
intrigue have come to the surface.

I don't doubt that a lot goes on that we may not be privy to for some time.

------
abyssknight
Cory Doctorow's "Overclocked" has a great little story in it called "When
Sysadmins Ruled the Earth" that always comes to mind when I read headlines
like this:

[http://craphound.com/overclocked/Cory_Doctorow_-
_Overclocked...](http://craphound.com/overclocked/Cory_Doctorow_-
_Overclocked_-_When_Sysadmins_Ruled_the_Earth.html)

------
imajes
Plus, when are we going to start to hear the horror stories of nuclear subs
cutting cables (again)? If we start to have combat patrols guarding the inter
continental cabling...

